# Plex forum?



## BiloxiGeek (Nov 18, 2001)

Any thoughts on creating a forum area just for Plex issues?

I've been playing with the server side of Plex for a bit now, and really started evaluating since we have a Plex/Tivo app available now. There seems to be enough bits and pieces to it that a separate forum area might be a good idea.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Have at it, more than you ever could ask for
https://forums.plex.tv/


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

dianebrat said:


> Have at it, more than you ever could ask for
> https://forums.plex.tv/


Yeah, it would make more sense to post a sticky in one of the TCF forums (Help?) directing members to the PLEX forums, where support will be wider (OS-specific server, client, mobile apps forums) and deeper (what other forum would have as much knowledge about PLEX or provide a shorter path to the developers?).

What the suggested TCF sticky might include are direct links to the PLEX forums, and especially to the specific "PLEX Players" subforum associated with the TiVo version of the PLEX client/player.

However, per this posting in the PLEX forums, there may not yet be a home for TiVo-related PLEX client issues & questions.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

dianebrat said:


> Have at it, more than you ever could ask for
> https://forums.plex.tv/


Well, there is no sub-forum there for TiVo as a client, so missing the mark a bit I'd say.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

jmpage2 said:


> Well, there is no sub-forum there for TiVo as a client, so missing the mark a bit I'd say.


I disagree, 90% of peoples issues/questions with Plex will be related to the setting up of the server aspect, not the client, and who better to help Tivo folks that are getting their introduction to Plex than the people who have been involved with it for years? I'm not a big fan of "create a forum for everything, even spoon feeding people that don't want to look elsewhere" when a perfectly awesome Plex community already exists.


----------

